# Jumping Spider laying on her back



## Sheepy (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I woke up this morning and my Jumper (P.audax) was laying on her back...
She was doing fine the day before, she was walking around just like usual.

I wanted to check if she was still alive (her legs were in the death curl), so I poked her a little bit, and she started squirming, so clearly she was still alive.

I turned her on her front, but she kinda just 'rolled' over to her back again.

I cranked up the humidifier and now her legs are opening up from the curl, and once in a while she would squirm a bit. Imagine one those tiny spiderlings who just hatched.

Is she dying? She's been around for quite a while now...
I'm hoping shes just molting in a weird way?

.


----------



## hassman789 (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't know much about true spiders but I would assume that would be a normal way to molt because thats how Ts do it. Don't touch it anymore I guess. And I'm not sure of their life span either so it could be that. But again, I know nothing about true spiders


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Mar 28, 2011)

Leave it alone, it's molting.


----------



## SaintVanity (Mar 28, 2011)

Prolly molting. do not touch it


----------



## davisfam (Mar 28, 2011)

No worries, it sounds like your spidiie is molting and as the others requested, we would suggest just leaving her alone now that you've established that your Jumper is still alive which is the *BEST* part of all, of course!


----------



## TheTyro (Mar 29, 2011)

I dunno, when jumping spiders molt, they do it within the safety of their silk retreats. I've never seen any of my jumpers molt out in the open. Sounds like it's dying, to me.

I hope that isn't the case, though. If she was in the silk retreat when you found her curled up, then it's possible she's molting if she isn't already an adult.


----------



## Sheepy (Mar 30, 2011)

Just an update for those who are interested,

She's up and running again, as if nothing has happened...
I really don't get what happened .


----------



## TheTyro (Mar 30, 2011)

That's really weird! Maybe she was just...dehydrated or something? :?


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds like dehydration but I'm glad she's up and about again. I'd keep an eye on that one. 

 I've never had a jumping spider molt on the ground unless it was in hiding. I did get to watch the spiderlings molt out in clearer shelters. When they started, the legs were kind of stretched out oddly(there's a spiderling molt video on my KawaiiKemonomimi YouTube account). Usually they did it upside-down but they didn't go into a curl until after they escaped the husk but they try out a bunch of positions after they're free.


----------



## Dulce (Apr 2, 2017)

The jumping spider I found today, was inside down but it was inside a silk web. It's probably molting.


----------

